

The most enlightening Calculus books - antiform
http://math-blog.com/2007/05/13/the-most-enlightening-calculus-books/

======
tel
_Calculus_ is, hands down, the best textbook I have ever bought.

------
anupamkapoor
iirc, feynman mentions the name of a calculus book that he used for learning
calculus at a tender age. does anyone know which one it is ? thanks !

~~~
acangiano
"Calculus for the Practical Man" first and "Advanced Calculus", by F.S. Woods
(1926) then.

------
carterschonwald
here here! Rudin's books are the next step after having had some exposure to
the books listed in the above link

~~~
acangiano
I'm the author of the original blog post and I wholeheartedly agree.

------
manny
bumping because I agree with this good list of calculus books.

